# Cooking Ginger Root



## Molly McGee (Dec 6, 2001)

I just bought some fresh ginger root from the store and I have no idea how to cook it??? Does anyone eat this, what do you put on it etc.thanks.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

You can chop it up into bits (peel first), pour hot water onto it & make a soothing tea. It can be used in cooking by grating it into a dish, ie) stir fried vegetables. I use it in soups & just put a lump in with the veggies. I then process it all into a smooth soup. When I used to eat curies I'd lightly fry grated ginger and onion first before adding the other ingredients.Hope this helps.


----------



## cori2262000 (Jun 16, 2001)

Hi, I love ginger tea. I just take a grape sized piece, peel it, place it in my garlic press and squeeze it into a mug. Some of the pulp comes out, but mostly just the juice. Then I pour boiling water and drink. Sometimes I add honey.


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

I just peel a lump and pour hot water and drink is so soothing - also chop a bit into stir frys


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

I just pell a lump and pour hot water and drink is so soothing - also chop a bit into stir frys


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

Ginger...well you can use it in cooking, teas..a very useful warmimg herb.If you want you can grate it and lightly fry it with onions and then add egg white/mixture and make scrambled egg. Or instead add tomatoes next and a salt/tumeric mixture/small amount red pepper water mixture. When fried and oil appears add lamb or chicken and cook until done while adding small amount water to prevent drying out. This is a very mild curry.Alternatively chopp about 2cm size lump add to black or green tea and drink as normal add sugar or lactaid milk to taste. Thats my recipe.


----------

